# My Soon-To-Be Brothers



## AMcClure (Jan 18, 2011)

Good day to you all!  My name is Anthony McClure and today is a great day.  I just found out last night that my petition was voted on and I was accepted.  I am very excited!

To all of the Brothers of Tarrant Co. 942, and Fort Worth 148 thank you all so much for this opportunity to become a better man.

Anthony


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2011)

Anthony McClure,

Welcome to Masons of Texas & Congratulations upon your upcomming Initiation!!


----------



## JTM (Jan 18, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Benton (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats! Please keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## opos (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello from a new member of the forum also. Set back and enjoy the journey. Congrats!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!  You are about to embark on a great journey.


----------



## AMcClure (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the welcome.  I will keep everyone updated as I progress on this journey.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 19, 2011)

Hang in "here" brother and stay the coarse.


----------



## AMcClure (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a quick update.  My wife and I are going to an orientation tonight and my initiation is on Monday.  I will keep everyone up to day on my progress.  Thanks to all for the welcoming wishes!


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 1, 2011)

AMcClure said:
			
		

> Just a quick update.  My wife and I are going to an orientation tonight and my initiation is on Monday.  I will keep everyone up to day on my progress.  Thanks to all for the welcoming wishes!



How'd your initiation go Bro. McLure? Hope it was memorable! 


----------



## AMcClure (Feb 1, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> How'd your initiation go Bro. McLure? Hope it was memorable! 



Memorable indeed and I shall not forget the lessons taught!  I am anxious to start on my work now.  Thank you to all of my brothers at Tarrant 942 and those here.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tarrant 942 welcomes you My Brother.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 1, 2011)

I am delighted to hear of the orientation. I think it is terrific , to get the wives involved. (My spouse has always been very supportive of my masonic activities). Good luck in your journey. Maybe your wife will be interested in the Order of the Eastern Star.


----------



## AMcClure (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Brother.  My wife actually was an OES when she was younger.  She is getting in contact with her past lodge and getting re-instated.  She is looking forward for the journey as well.



cemab4y said:


> I am delighted to hear of the orientation. I think it is terrific , to get the wives involved. (My spouse has always been very supportive of my masonic activities). Good luck in your journey. Maybe your wife will be interested in the Order of the Eastern Star.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratuations!  Now begins a journey that will never end!

To Tarrant No. 942 I think the orientation is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

Eastward bound and down, loaded up and truckin'.... Congrats!


----------

